#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How can i delete a user form using vba

## Reema

Hi all,

Actually I want to delete a user form using vba. But I am not getting how to do it?

Is there a way to do it?

----------


## ExlGuru

Try something like:  

ThisWorkbook.VBProject.VBComponents  

.Remove .Item("Userform1")  

End With  


Get more information  about this problem: 

www.cpearson.com/excel/vbe.htm

----------

